# Mercury



## nonoparadox (1 Mai 2005)

Hello

bon alors nouvel essaie de logiciel de messagerie instantanée .... Mercury ! 
Ben pour l'instant c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux, carrément ...

J'ai téléchargé le version 1709 RC4 mac, qui semble être la derniere ...

On peut même voir les webcams des gens !! c'est d'la balle ! lol

Alors par contre j'ai des questions (comme d'hab...) . Tout est en anglais sur les sites, alors euh , voila , quoi ...

- Est ce qu'on peut avoir le logiciel en francais ? Parce que là tous les menus sont en anglais...
- Est ce qu'il y a un historique ?
- Et pour les fonctions de msn 7, pour ceux qui connaissent, du genre les animations, les clins d'oeil ou les wizz : pour les animations, c'est nickel, je les vois, mais est ce que vous savez si on peut en mettre nous mêmes ? Pour les clins d'oeil, je vois apparaitre une fenetre, mais l'affichage ne se fait pas , c bizarre...et pour les wizz ca a pas l'air de les reconnaitre du tout ...
-Enfin, est ce que chez vous aussi le transfert de fichier est très lent ?

voilou
merki ! :love: 

PS: je n'arrive plus à trouver sur le site la fonction "recherche" pour rechercher un theme sur les forums, c'est normal ??


----------



## nonoparadox (1 Mai 2005)

ah excusez moi et juste encore une question , est ce que vous savez comment faire sauter l'icone de mercury dans le dock lorsqu'on a un message ?

merci ! :love:


----------



## roro (1 Mai 2005)

nonoparadox a dit:
			
		

> - Et pour les fonctions de msn 7, pour ceux qui connaissent, du genre les animations, les clins d'oeil ou les wizz : pour les animations, c'est nickel, je les vois, mais est ce que vous savez si on peut en mettre nous mêmes ? Pour les clins d'oeil, je vois apparaitre une fenetre, mais l'affichage ne se fait pas , c bizarre...et pour les wizz ca a pas l'air de les reconnaitre du tout ...



pour l'ajout d'emoticons, j'ai essayé avec qqu'un sur PC qui m'en a fait lors d'un dial. Pour info, mercury les stocke tous dans le dossier utilisateur. Je les ai ensuite recopiés dans la libraires de mercury mais malheureusement, ça ne suffit pas. Il faut générer un fichier XML qui sera ensuite géré par Mercury pour que les émoticons soient utilisables. Et apparemment, ce fichier XML peut être généré à l'aide d'un logiciel supplémentaire à télécharger mais dispo seulement pour windoze  
j'en ai franchement plein le c... des limitations de MSN pour Mac. Bravo à Mercury qui le remplace avantageusement même si ça n'est pas encore optimal...



			
				nonoparadox a dit:
			
		

> -Enfin, est ce que chez vous aussi le transfert de fichier est très lent ?



pas remarqué.


----------



## nonoparadox (2 Mai 2005)

ca y est moi j'ai réussi avec la version 1709 RC4 , et même maintenant la RC5 est dispo, et en francais en + ! 
Je vous conseille le site : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/j_l/mercury-vf.html

En fait moi je vais dans les options, et je sélectionne l'image que je veux, mais il faut qu'elle soit en .jpg, ou en .png, mais on peut pas avoir un peu des deux ... et sinon les .gif (pour les icones animés ) marchent aussi...

C'est a quel niveau que ca marche pas chez toi ?


----------



## roro (4 Mai 2005)

nonoparadox a dit:
			
		

> ah excusez moi et juste encore une question , est ce que vous savez comment faire sauter l'icone de mercury dans le dock lorsqu'on a un message ?
> 
> merci ! :love:




Même question !! La fonction d'alerte de message existe t elle dans Mercury ou pas ? si oui, je ne l'ai pas trouvée !
C'est vraiment dommage car quand on a plein de fenêtres ouvertes, on ne s'aperçoit pas qu'on est contacté...


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Mai 2005)

ca y est on m'a expliqué comment faire : 

tu ouvres un dialogue avec qqn , et tu tapes : 
/setglobal enable.mac.support true

Normalement tu obtiens un résultat de ce type :
[19:22:00] Global Setting: enable.mac.support = true

puis tu fermes mercury en faisant : msn -> exit (et pas quitter , ni pomme+Q), et normalement ça devrait marcher ... enfin moi ça a marché en tout cas !


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Mai 2005)

juste pour précision, il faut aussi évidemment que tu coches "icone bondissante" dans le menu options du compte -> conversations


----------



## roro (15 Mai 2005)

je viens de m'apercevoir d'une chose : mercury sauvegarde TOUT. Toutes vos conversations, toutes les photos... et pire les sessions webcam. Du coup, on se retrouve avec des fichiers vidéos de plusieurs dizaines de Mo.

J'ai cherché et impossible de désactiver ces sauvegardes automatiques   
bref, méfiez-vous et faites le ménage régulièrement dans le dossier mercury, surtout si vous affichez les webcam de vos correspondants (ça rame à fond sous mercury d'ailleurs, ça relantit le logiciel et le rend peu agréable) car ça génère de gros fichiers.


----------



## roro (17 Mai 2005)

Les menus de mercury déconnent totalement depuis la 10.4.1 !!! chez moi, ça affiche des "..." à l'infini dans la barre de menus !!

Sinon, je trouve ce soft réussi mais TROP gourmand en ressources.


----------



## roro (22 Mai 2005)

la béta RC6 est en ligne depuis quelques jours. Les smileys sont désactivés mais on peut enfin être averti qd qq'un se connecte ou vous envoie un message. MAJ indispensable pour qui tourne sous 10.4.1 car ça supprime aussi le bug du menu.


----------



## roro (23 Mai 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> la béta RC6 est en ligne depuis quelques jours. Les smileys sont désactivés mais on peut enfin être averti qd qq'un se connecte ou vous envoie un message. MAJ indispensable pour qui tourne sous 10.4.1 car ça supprime aussi le bug du menu.




je me suis trompé, le bug en question n'est pas corrigé. Pire, dans 95% des tentatives de connexion je me fais jeter. Je suis obligé d'utiliser la 1708.


----------



## jer_hud (26 Mai 2005)

Chez moi tout marche bien...
Vous avez vu le p'ti dernier?
On peut envoyer de la video maintenant
http://www.mercury.to/

Mais on le telecharge ou...? ça mystere!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

Macupdate est plus précis que le site Mercury lui-même pour aller chercher les dernières versions.


----------



## ithymique (28 Mai 2005)

j'avais un peu corrigé l'orthographe du fichier français (remplacez-le en affichant le contenu du paquet) c'est peut-être corrigé dans une bêta, mais en attendant... ctrl-clic pour enregistrer ce fichier si votre mercury est 1709.01
http://mon.voisin.est.chez.tiscali.Fr/sources/French.xml

mais apparemment le fichier a changé et c'est maintenant fr.xml qui le remplace pour les versions bêta.


----------



## jer_hud (7 Juin 2005)

Salut a tous, je viens de tester mercury 1709 RC9a et c'est tout simplement magnifique!! la web cam fonctionne a tout les coup! avec mercury on a presque toutes les fonctions de msn 7!!
Juste un pti probleme depuis que je suis passé de la version RC8 a RC9a la video est meilleure, maisle son ne fonctionne plus... Il faut un pluging "JMF files" quelqu'un sait ou le telecharger? je trouve que le ficher torrent?!

MERCURY 1709 RC9a


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juin 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un pluging "JMF files" quelqu'un sait ou le telecharger? je trouve que le ficher torrent?!


Bah, tu le télécharges à partir du fichier torrent (si j'ai bien compris) avec BitTorrent... et après tu nous dit si ça marche et où est le fichier pour voir si ça marche mais leurs bricolages sont souvent compliqués et vaut mieux attendre la prochaine version... 

Diablo,


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juin 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous, je viens de tester mercury 1709 RC9a et c'est tout simplement magnifique!! la web cam fonctionne a tout les coup! avec mercury on a presque toutes les fonctions de msn 7!!
> Juste un pti probleme depuis que je suis passé de la version RC8 a RC9a la video est meilleure, maisle son ne fonctionne plus... Il faut un pluging "JMF files" quelqu'un sait ou le telecharger? je trouve que le ficher torrent?!
> 
> MERCURY 1709 RC9a


Je confirme la version RC9a telechargeable ici http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Wiki&wikipage=Mac  est très bien 

1) j'ai pu enfin faire fonctionner en EMISSION ma "Utopcam pro USB " de Philips après avoir téléchargé le drivers Ioxperts USB webcam (free 30 minutes) ici:
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

2) le transfert de fichiers fonctionne avec des adresses IP variables .. le démarrage est un peu lent mais ensuite le transfert est très rapide

3) Le son ne fonctionne pas avec le fichier téléchargé mais devrait bientot fonctionner dans une proche nouvelle version

4) les emicones et divers icones sont disoinibles et fonctionnent comme dans MSN

Bref on peut enfin chater et utiliser sa Webcam en émission avec les Windowsiens


----------



## roro (9 Juin 2005)

ça a l'air mieux mais j'ai tjs le bug du menu qui se multiplie à l'infini sous 10.4.1


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air mieux mais j'ai tjs le bug du menu qui se multiplie à l'infini sous 10.4.1


Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur ce bug que je voie s'il se produit chez moi aussi


----------



## roro (10 Juin 2005)

les menus (à gauche du menu pomme) se multiplient à l'infini ! C'est un bug référencé sur le site.


----------



## kaboum (10 Juin 2005)

3) Le son ne fonctionne pas avec le fichier téléchargé mais devrait bientot fonctionner dans une proche nouvelle version


c'est bientôt ça?
ça me ferait plaisir.


----------



## jer_hud (10 Juin 2005)

Oui déja, ça va vite du coté de mercury

Le video semble meilleure, et encore quelques fonctions en plus (On arrive à la hauteur de MSN 7 sur PC!!!)
Il reste plus que le son (bizarre ça fonctionnait sur la version 1709 RC8 ou RC7?!)
Dommage que le logiciel soit un peu lourd, mais j'en suis vraiment content!!!

Téléchargement

Télécharger ici (french)


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juin 2005)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> 3) Le son ne fonctionne pas avec le fichier téléchargé mais devrait bientot fonctionner dans une proche nouvelle version
> 
> 
> c'est bientôt ça?
> ça me ferait plaisir.


Toujours pas dans la dernière version 10 ... je me demande pourquoi personne n'en parle


----------



## roro (13 Juin 2005)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien depuis la dernière MAJ de sécurité que j'ai faite hier, mais depuis, il m'est impossible d'utiliser mercury. J'ai systématiquement le même message d'erreur :

"mercury a écouché dans sa tentative de connexion à Internet. Si vous êtes sur que votre connexion est OK, vérifiez vos réglages de pare-feu."

Je suis connecté via un routeur Wifi et je n'ai absolument pas modifié ma config.
Le msn basique fonctionne. Mais les différentes versions de Mercury me mettent ce message. Que ce soit la 1708 ou la béta 1709rc10.

J'ai essayé en mettant le dossier mercury (qui se trouve dans le dossier user) à la poubelle, ça ne change rien. Réparations des autorisations ne change rien non plus.   
des idées ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juin 2005)

ça me faisait ça au début j'sais plus comment j'ai fait, ou si ça l'a fait tout seul, désolé de cette reponse qui sert a rien   
++


----------



## endavent (13 Juin 2005)

J'ai le même problème que roro : impossible de me connecter qlors que ça passe avec AMSN ....

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait d'où ça vient ? J'ai correctement configuré mon pare-feu, je l'ai même désactivé pour faire des essais


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juin 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien depuis la dernière MAJ de sécurité que j'ai faite hier, mais depuis, il m'est impossible d'utiliser mercury. J'ai systématiquement le même message d'erreur :
> 
> "mercury a écouché dans sa tentative de connexion à Internet. Si vous êtes sur que votre connexion est OK, vérifiez vos réglages de pare-feu."
> 
> ...


Ca m'a fait cela hier aussi mais depuis cela refonctionne impec ... je pense que le site de Marcury etait out
Il faut savoir que si vous avez coché "être informé d'une mise à jour" une tentative de connexion sur le site de Mercury a lieu à chaque lancement et donc si hier le site etait fermé il est normal que nous ayions eu ce message
La mise à jour RC10 à eu lieu  mais je n'ai toujours pas le son .. et vous?


----------



## roro (14 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a fait cela hier aussi mais depuis cela refonctionne impec ... je pense que le site de Marcury etait out
> Il faut savoir que si vous avez coché "être informé d'une mise à jour" une tentative de connexion sur le site de Mercury a lieu à chaque lancement et donc si hier le site etait fermé il est normal que nous ayions eu ce message



Merci, ça fonctionne à nouveau !
Après avoir réussi à l'ouvrir à nouveau, j'ai désactivé la fonction de MAJ auto car je pense que tu as raison, le pb devait venir de là. Comme ça, si le serveur mercury se met à nouveau à déconner, j'espère être préservé de ce message d'erreur


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Juin 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ça fonctionne à nouveau !
> Après avoir réussi à l'ouvrir à nouveau, j'ai désactivé la fonction de MAJ auto car je pense que tu as raison, le pb devait venir de là. Comme ça, si le serveur mercury se met à nouveau à déconner, j'espère être préservé de ce message d'erreur


Le son fonctionne chez toi??


----------



## roro (14 Juin 2005)

je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer. A noter qu'à chaque fois que j'ai affiché des webcams avec les précédentes versions, ça ne marchait pas avec tout le monde et je n'avais jamais le son.


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Juin 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer. A noter qu'à chaque fois que j'ai affiché des webcams avec les précédentes versions, ça ne marchait pas avec tout le monde et je n'avais jamais le son.


En émission la webcam est parfaitement visible par les PCusers ... dommage qu'il lui manque le son  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai également testé. Oui, on peut donc voir la webcam de son correspondant sur MSN depuis son Mac. Etonnant que l'info ne fasse pas parler plus d'elle que cela.


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai également testé. Oui, on peut donc voir la webcam de son correspondant sur MSN depuis son Mac. Etonnant que l'info ne fasse pas parler plus d'elle que cela.


Je ne sais pas si ça marche de MAC à PC mais de MAC à MAC (avec mercury), la webcam fonctionne aussi en envoie...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça marche de MAC à PC mais de MAC à MAC (avec mercury), la webcam fonctionne aussi en envoie...


Si si, ça marche de mac a pc de mac a mac de pc a mac...  !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Octobre 2005)

Encore de meilleurs résultats webcam avec la version 1710 B07b Mac et bien d'autres améliorations

disponible ici http://70.25.151.230/mercury/beta/


----------



## Bobleranger (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour
J'utilise Mercury et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait enregistrer les séquences webcam mais je sais pas ou telecharger le logiciel JMF et quoi installer

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Novembre 2005)

Bobleranger a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'utilise Mercury et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait enregistrer les séquences webcam mais je sais pas ou telecharger le logiciel JMF et quoi installer
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses


Il n'y a rien à faire normalement .... je n'ai pas dû charger un quelqconque logiciel JMF

Lances ta webcam ... vas dans le menu "msn" "options" "global settins" "webcam" "settings" et coches les 2 options "save incomings webcam streaming" " et "save outgoing ..."

Pour relire la sequence il suffit d'aller dans le menu mercury puis 'actions" "webcam" "replay"


PS : n'oublies pas que nous sommes à la version 1710 B14


----------



## Bobleranger (24 Novembre 2005)

ok merci pour le renseignement ça marche en effet


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Bobleranger a dit:
			
		

> ok merci pour le renseignement ça marche en effet


Pour avoir de meilleurs résultats en webcam il faut modifier les paramètres de base dans "global settings" "webcam" "settings"

"webcam interval (ms)" = 1

et si tu connais le port utilisé par ton ami pciste dans MSN tu le places dans 

"webcam server port" = n° du port du copain pciste


----------



## skywalkerbru (3 Décembre 2005)

hello lorsque je telecharge Mercury, il me charge un fichier .php il ne souvre qu'avec golive et me met des signes cabalistiques ... que dois-je faire.. j'ai deja essayé de le telecharger autrement , et la j'ai un fichier .dmg qui se decompresse correctement mais lorsque je lance l'application mercury, il se plante a chaque coup javaapllicationstub quitte inopinement ... y a t'il des reglages a faire quelque part..????

merci


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

skywalkerbru a dit:
			
		

> hello lorsque je telecharge Mercury, il me charge un fichier .php il ne souvre qu'avec golive et me met des signes cabalistiques ... que dois-je faire.. j'ai deja essayé de le telecharger autrement , et la j'ai un fichier .dmg qui se decompresse correctement mais lorsque je lance l'application mercury, il se plante a chaque coup javaapllicationstub quitte inopinement ... y a t'il des reglages a faire quelque part..????
> 
> merci


Pour telecharger les mises à jour il faut être inscrit sur ce site http://forum.mercury.to/
Dès la fin de son inscription une rubrique supplementaire apparait "last beta release"
On clique dessus et il apparait " Mercury 1710 Mac Edition" dans lequel on peut telecharger la dernière version 1710 B14

Un autre avantage de s'inscrire est de beneficier du pouvoir de dialoguer avec le concepteur du logiciel Danny lui-même via le forum .. il répond très vite à toutes les questions

Je ne comprends pas ton problème:
après avoir téléchargé le dmg ... il se monte et il suffit de déplacer l'icone Mercury dans lapplications et il fonctionne du premier coup


----------



## filalakena (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjour je suis toujours entre mercury et amsn vu qu'en face personne n'est sur aim
par contre en chargeant la dcernière version de mercury je m'apperçois qu'elle est en anglais alors qu'auparavant c'était en français de plus quand on va sur le site le français semble bien pris en charge qu'ais je loupé?

Merci pour votre aide


philibook de lyon
ibookG3 900MHz 640 MO   
mercury 1710 B14 du 25/11/2005


----------



## toitoine33 (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjour

j'ai installé mercury et quel joie de pouvoir enfin beneficier des avantages de pouvoir voir les emoticones!!

par contre quel lenteur des qu'on discute avec plusieurs correspondant, j'ai pourtant 1Go de ram et je trouve desfois meme svt cela plus lent que adium par ex.

Existe t il un moyen de le rendre plus rapide?

par avance merci


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

filalakena a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis toujours entre mercury et amsn vu qu'en face personne n'est sur aim
> par contre en chargeant la dcernière version de mercury je m'apperçois qu'elle est en anglais alors qu'auparavant c'était en français de plus quand on va sur le site le français semble bien pris en charge qu'ais je loupé?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



Va dans la 1ere fenêtre qui apparait au lancement ... puis cliques sur "systeme" puis "langue" et tu choisis "Français" ... s'il ne t'es pas proposé à cet endroit c'est que la version francaise n'est pas encore disponible
N'oublies pas que l'on est à la version 1710 RC2


----------



## filalakena (5 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Va dans la 1ere fenêtre qui apparait au lancement ... puis cliques sur "systeme" puis "langue" et tu choisis "Français" ... s'il ne t'es pas proposé à cet endroit c'est que la version francaise n'est pas encore disponible
> N'oublies pas que l'on est à la version 1710 RC2



aprés avoir mis la liste des langues avec le francais j'ai choisi le FR et OK
merci beaucoup c'est ok reste plus qu'à tester 
mais la rc2 elle a quoi de plus ?
avec certain PCiste j'ai un problème de webcam qui ne s'affiche pas est-ce un pb de fire wire et que faire en pratique (j'ai le même problème avec aMsn)?

Ps j'ai oubliè je suis sous panther ett G3


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

filalakena a dit:
			
		

> aprés avoir mis la liste des langues avec le francais j'ai choisi le FR et OK
> merci beaucoup c'est ok reste plus qu'à tester
> mais la rc2 elle a quoi de plus ?
> avec certain PCiste j'ai un problème de webcam qui ne s'affiche pas est-ce un pb de fire wire et que faire en pratique (j'ai le même problème avec aMsn)?
> Ps j'ai oubliè je suis sous panther ett G3



Il faut toujours utiliser la dernière version des logiciels ... c'est une rêgle ... car des bugs y sont corrigés ... des améliorations apportées ....

Vérifie ceci :
va dans "préférences système" de ton mac ... puis "partage" ... puis "pare-feu" ... et vérifie que "Msn messenger 6981-6900" est bien coché 

Essaye aussi ceci pour améliorer la transmission video :
- Demande aux pcistes quel est le port utilisé par Msn pour la transmission video (cela doit se trouver dans un des menus) ... normalement c'est 6891

- va dans la 1ere fenêtre de Mercury puis "options" "webcam' et dans le champ "port" place le canal ci-dessus
De cette façon il y a transmission directe et ça améliore la transmission video


----------



## filalakena (5 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut toujours utiliser la dernière version des logiciels ... c'est une rêgle ... car des bugs y sont corrigés ... des améliorations apportées ....
> 
> Vérifie ceci :
> va dans "préférences système" de ton mac ... puis "partage" ... puis "pare-feu" ... et vérifie que "Msn messenger 6981-6900" est bien coché
> ...



merci a nouveau
je voulais parler de firewall et non firewire je mélange les mots techniques.

effectivement msn messenger n'était pas présent dans l'option coupe feu je l'ai donc rajouté en faisant nouveau reste plus qu'à essayer yéyé.

par contre je rame pour trouver la RC2 il y a même une RC2b il semble. 


Bon j'ai trouvé il faut aller sur le forum de mercury et se logger bien sur pour avoir accés à la dernière version MAC


Ibook G3 Panther
exPCiste depuis 2 ans (hors bureau)
un peu moins technique sur mac


----------



## winelovers (7 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de télécharger Mercury en français mais je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire ensuite...j'ai une isight intégré et je n'ai pas de fenêtre qui permet de me voir. Faut-il ouvrir un compte msn ? Quels sont les réglages à faire ? Je suis un peu perdu...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de télécharger Mercury en français mais je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire ensuite...j'ai une isight intégré et je n'ai pas de fenêtre qui permet de me voir. Faut-il ouvrir un compte msn ? Quels sont les réglages à faire ? Je suis un peu perdu...
> 
> Merci de votre aide


dans l'ordre d'abord:

- créer un compte hotmail
- installer mercury et lui intrduire cette adresse
- ajouter les comptes de tes amis
- donner à tes copains ton adresse hotmail

Isiht sera reconnu automatiquement

Essaye d'abord ce que je viens de te dire ... la suite on en reparlera


----------



## winelovers (7 Décembre 2005)

merci. En plus, en faisant une recherche je viens de comprendre qu'il faut une adresse hotmail. J'ai une adresse yahoo...je reviendrais sur le forum si jamais j'ai des difficultés.


----------



## winelovers (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai réussi à créer un compte hotmail (facile on me dira) et à ouvrir Mercury. Par contre, toujours pas de signal de mon isight.
Autre question : Est-ce que mes amis doivent également avoir une adresse hotmail pour pouvoir faire une conversation vidéo ?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à créer un compte hotmail (facile on me dira) et à ouvrir Mercury. Par contre, toujours pas de signal de mon isight.
> Autre question : Est-ce que mes amis doivent également avoir une adresse hotmail pour pouvoir faire une conversation vidéo ?


oui ... c'est mieux .. mais un compte messenger c'est bon aussi
Demain on parlera de ton isight ok? ... je dois aller me coucher .... boulot!
Bonne nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Décembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à créer un compte hotmail (facile on me dira) et à ouvrir Mercury. Par contre, toujours pas de signal de mon isight.
> Autre question : Est-ce que mes amis doivent également avoir une adresse hotmail pour pouvoir faire une conversation vidéo ?


pour voir ton isight il faut que quelqu'un accepte ta demande ... on en reparle demain ok?


----------



## winelovers (7 Décembre 2005)

ok. encore merci


----------



## winelovers (8 Décembre 2005)

Autres points

1. Comme le recommande Mercury, j'ai paramétrer un nouveau coupe-feu TCP : 6891-6900 ; UDP : 5060, 9000, 9010, je l'ai appelé Mercury et je l'ai coché.

2. J'ai un pote qui est sur PC, comment va se lancer la communication ? il a une adresse mail AOL et utlise MSN.

3. J'ai vraiment les boules de ne pas pouvoir utiliser iChat, c'était le principal intérêt de l'imac avec isight intégré...à quand une réel compatibilité entre PC et Mac ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Autres points
> 
> 1. Comme le recommande Mercury, j'ai paramétrer un nouveau coupe-feu TCP : 6891-6900 ; UDP : 5060, 9000, 9010, je l'ai appelé Mercury et je l'ai coché.
> 
> ...


bon c'est simple 

- tu lances mercury ... 
- tu cliques sur ton compte et lune fenêtre contenant la liste des comptes de tout tes copains que tu as encodé apparait ... on voit s'ils sont en ligne ou pas
- tu cliques sur celui qui est en ligne et la fenêtre de converstion apparait ... et c'est parti

Ton copain fait exactement la même chose que toi

En attendant ce jour que tous espèrent contentes-toi de Mercury qui fait son job de façon honrable


----------



## winelovers (8 Décembre 2005)

Merci, le plus simple est que je fasse un essai et si j'ai encore des problèmes je reviendrais sur ce forum les expliquer. Encore merci à toi jo6466.


----------



## winelovers (8 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de faire un essai avec mon voisin. J'ai réussi à faire le contact mais :
1. l'image est assez petite (5 cm X 4cm) et pas vraiment fluide.
2. est-ce que le fait d'avoir safari d'ouvert + télécharger des documents ralenti le système ?
3. pour le son, il faut imposer Skype à son pote Pciste ?

J'ai hâte de faire l'essai de ichat à ichat


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un essai avec mon voisin. J'ai réussi à faire le contact mais :
> 1. l'image est assez petite (5 cm X 4cm) et pas vraiment fluide.
> 2. est-ce que le fait d'avoir safari d'ouvert + télécharger des documents ralenti le système ?
> 3. pour le son, il faut imposer Skype à son pote Pciste ?
> ...


- L'image la plus grande possible est de 320x240 pixels (voir "global settings" "webcam" "settings")
- personnellement je n'ai pas de ralentissement avec mon PB12 ... pour transmettre des fichiers tu peux utiliser Mercury
- eh oui il faut skype ... car amsn , mercury et tous les autre ne permettent pas le son ... seul Ichet le fait!

Tu peux aussi essayer Ineen si tu veux tout!!! ... il y a un thread la dessus ... ça marche bien mais c'est payant ... verson d'essai
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3411337#post3411337


----------

